# DIY E90 Rear Deck Spoiler How-to



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

1 BMW Official White Paper on Spoiler Installation
http://www.e90post.com/goodiesforyou/DIY-RearDeckSpoilerLip.pdf

2. E90 Rear Deck Spoilers Part Nos.

primed paint required: p/n 51 71 0 396 344

Black Saphire: p/n 51 71 0 398 220

Sparkling Graphite: p/n 51 71 0 398 222

Titanium Silver: p/n 51 71 0 398 224

Non-Metalic Black: p/n 51 71 0 398 730

3. Glue/adhesive: Betalink-K1 (BMW part Number 82-69-9-408-866)

4. Misc: Scotch Plastic Tape and Clamps

5. Common sense: free

4. Guts: priceless

5. DIY Step-by-Step E90 Spoiler Install for Dummies
http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showgallery.php?cat=500&page=3&sort=1&perpage=12&ppuser=29566&=

_ notes from jwarcd :
- The spoiler I got did not fit the curve of the trunk exactly and had to be slightly bent when installing to match the trunk. Not a big deal, but makes is a little harder to install.
- wear laytex gloves, the adhesive is pretty messy. 
- clean the trunk edge and the back of the spoiler really well with the BetaClean solvent that came with the 3M BetaLink adhesive.
- lightly sand the back of the spoiler to give the adhesive something to grab onto.
- Now it's time to install the spoiler. BTW, don't peel off the protective backing on the tape on the spoiler until after you have installed it. (Once it touches the car it's on for good!) How the heck do I do that you are thinking?  Before you install it peel off about 1" of the tape backing and bend it back so that it sticks out towards the front of the car. 
- Now, Put the 3M adhesive on the spoiler. Place the spoiler on the car and while you are pressing on the spoiler pull the tape backing towards the front of the car. 
- Use the blue painters masking tap to hold the spoiler in place while the 3M BetaLink adhesive dries. The blue tape is easier to remove, and doesn't leave much residue behind. I also used small spring claps to hold the ends of the spoiler tightly to the trunk since it wanted to spring up a little.
- Clean up the the extra adhesive with the 3M BetaClean cleaner that came with the adhesive.
- I missed a little adhesive that was under the masking tape and was able to remove it the next day with a little BetaClean and the platic tool that came with the adhesive. You just have to be patient and carefully scrape it.
- BTW the adhesive doesn't come with the spoiler, it was about $15 at the dealer._

Good Luck! :wave:


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

free bump for fellow mbr jze90


----------



## arsenyspb (Dec 28, 2009)

Today tried installing "Rieger Heckflügel" for my E87 1-er, and it only had a tube of adhesive in it. Please make sure (!) that you do the install in a warm, at least +15C (+50F) garage. Mine was in a colder one (hey it's winter here), so it didn't dry out even in 12 hours. Now renting the post-paint dryer for the operation. Pay attention to the temp!


----------

